# Need some ideas asap, please?



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

My Mother had her kidney transplant yesterday, my sister was the donor. Well so far everything has gone really really well...BUT I just found out my sisters purse got stollened while she was out of the room visiting my Mom.

I feel so bad, here she did this super wonderful thing and someone did this to her. She lost her wedding rings, watch, credit cards and such. I only have a couple hours before I need to get back to the hospital does anyone have any cleaver ideas of how I can do something to cheer her up? This calls for more then flowers! I don't know what I can do but I just feel so helpless...any ideas would be great??? A new fancy wallet or a watch....or is that wrong? Please help?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Not wrong, very thoughtful. One thing that is a pain is canceling all the credit cards, if she just had surgery it may be a huge chore for her right now.
Wedding rings, oh man.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Oh Dear Wendy...I am so sorry to here of this terrible act.

This show truely how some people can be in this world.

I wish and prayer for your Mom and your sister..and I prayer for strienght for you Wendy.

This is a hard question for me to answer, not knowing your family.
But right now your love and support are the greatest gift you can give.

My warm thoughts for you and your family
sincerly
Brad


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

In the category of gifts, it is hard to imagine one more worthy than that which your sister gave your mother. I would give her something of yourself. Offer to cancel all her cards, if she has children offer to tend to them while she goes off on her own to shop for replacement items, Bake her sumthin' I hope your mother and sister recover quickly.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks so much for the quick responses. I have to run but I'm printing out the info. you posted and will cover those bases. THANKS,THANKS!!!!!! 

p.s.You guys are the greatest, I wouldn't even have thought to call anyone past the credit card companies.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Wendy

Be carefull with the keys if they were any in the purse, any kind of key. Especially if in the purse was any indication of where she lives...

Your sister is very brave. Very brave.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Wendy, 
I just want to extend my best wishes to your family. They need you right now, and with all this advice, I'm sure you'll do all you can. It's a pain to have all that stuff stolen. I had my purse stolen last year, and 30 min. later, when I contacted Visa, they told me that a purchase had been made 10 min. earlier at WalMart. I rushed over to the store, and sure enough, they had the criminal on videotape. Unfortunately, there wasn't much the cops could do with this info., and they clearly didn't think it was a serious enough crime to pursue in depth, but maybe your Police force is a bit more compassionate and helpful. If there is any record of purchases on the card, maybe you can find the theif.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Wendy,
Sorry.
Jeff


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

That must be really, really bad Karma to steal from an hospital patient, specially one who gave part of herself to save someone she cares about.


What would make her feel better? It depends of her tastes really. But getting out of the hospital here is what I would like....


A massage therapist coming to my house;

A personal chef for a day or two;

A cleaning service to come to my house;

While recuperating someone who would run errands like picking a few films from the video club etc;

At my mother’s birthday party, following a break in where all her jewellery was stolen, we asked every guests to bring her necklaces, bracelets or earrings as a present. Of course the value of the present was left to the discretion of each guest. 


Hope your mother and sister will get well better very quickly!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Thought I would update. They got my sisters purse back, it was found in a public ladies room. Her credit cards, drivers lienses and most stuff was there (but they cancelled them). Her main loss is her wedding rings and watch. But my sister was actually very calm about it so that helped my parents alot because they are big worryers.

My Mom is going home today (two days after transplant). We are all very excited. Things went so well it's totally amazing!!! 

You guys posted some helpful answers, I really appreciate it. It's weird but my mind is so full of emotions that it's hard to think clearly or logically. Thanks for your help!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

That's wonderful news taht everything is going well, and that your mom gets to go home so soon!! I'm sure that that alone will make everyone feel more at ease.


----------

